
How Florida's Prisons and DRM Made $11.3M Worth of Prisoners' Music Disappear - DiabloD3
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2018/08/captive-audience-how-floridas-prisons-and-drm-made-113m-worth-prisoners-music
======
londons_explore
The whole idea that family members (outside prison) can pay money to give
perks to someone inside prison seems wrong...

If prison is a punishment, you shouldn't be able to pay money to make it less
bad.

~~~
hansthehorse
I would challenge you to eat state prison supplied food for two weeks then
tell me how unfair it is for someone outside sending in either your own or
someone elses money to buy things in the commissary.

~~~
dnbgfher
This seems like a good argument for improving the quality of prison food in
general, rather than only allowing prisoners with access to money to improve
their own situation.

------
larntz
It seems it would put the state in a better position to negotiate if they
forced equipment providers to use open standards. Of course, that assumes the
state cares about the prisoner's best interest.

Jpay sounds like an extremely scummy company. I wonder what it's like working
in that IT department.

